# Bryton Rider 310T GPS



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Sometime over the Christmas holiday, a representative for Bryton reached out to me through my website and asked me to do some tests of the Rider 310 GPS that they bill as a "basic" cycling GPS. On paper, it looks quite good.

Some highlights:
Full ANT+ AND Bluetooth 4.0 sensor compatibility (my test unit came with an ANT+ cadence sensor and HRM soft strap)
Up to 36 hours of runtime :yikes:
1 sec recording interval option
Barometric altimeter
Built-in temp sensor
$178 MSRP for the bundle w/sensors

One thing to note is that when Bryton says it's a "basic" cycling GPS, they mean that it has zero navigation capability. None. Nada. If you want a bike GPS for navigation purposes, this is not a device for you. If you want basic tracking functionality, then this might be the ticket, especially if you have a smartphone or a paper map or something else to handle navigation needs.

I've had it out on a couple of rides so far and I've got to say I'm impressed. I'm working on a more detailed review for my website.

At any rate, my ride for yesterday (1 lap) is posted here:
https://www.strava.com/activities/474782424/overview
Here's an earlier ride on the same trail (2 laps):
https://www.strava.com/activities/468473518

The GPS accuracy is bang on. I'm especially surprised since this little guy doesn't utilize GLONASS (confirmed with the company). I thought it'd be similar in accuracy to the Forerunner 310XT I've been using. I've used both devices on the same ride, though, and this device smashed the Forerunner in the accuracy department.

Despite that, though, I still find the wheel sensor to be essential for accurate distance tracking. Just a limitation of any GPS, really. The earlier 2 lap ride measured out to about 18mi on my Forerunner with wheel sensor activated, but only 15.3 on this device without a wheel sensor (I was using Strava on my Galaxy S5 on the same ride, which also recorded less than 16mi).

I've paired a Garmin ANT+ magnetless wheel sensor with the Bryton so I can get more accurate distance tracking out of it.

I haven't used the cadence sensor yet, as I mounted that on my road bike. I had plans to do a road ride last weekend, but I got sick and had to scrub that ride.

Which brings me to another point, this device supports bike and user profiles that seem similar to the way Garmins handle things. It only supports 2 bike profiles. I haven't really pushed the capabilities of the bike profiles yet, but I don't get the impression that you can exactly set different sensors on different bikes, because the sensor setup menus are separate from the bike profile menus. I think this device might have a problem if I tried to set up different wheel sensors on BOTH of my bikes, for example. However, each bike profile does allow you to set a different wheel diameter, so maybe it will. I haven't tried it. I don't have enough sensors. I was planning on using it on my road bike without a wheel sensor.


DSCF2556 by Nate, on Flickr

It has somewhat "Garmin Compatible" mounting, but it's a little different. There are a couple of notches on the back that help lock the device in place and keep it from twisting, and the Bryton notches don't line up exactly with the little tabs on Garmin mounts. The Bryton notches are a touch smaller. Bryton gave this device to me to keep, so I took a sharp knife to the back, made the little notches just a touch bigger, and now they engage with the tabs on Garmin mounts.

In the pic above, I'm using an aftermarket Rec-Mounts mount that I've been using with my Forerunner for the past year or so. On my road bike, I'm using a SRAM Quickview MTB mount as an out front style mount. This device comes with one handlebar mount similar to the ones Garmins ship with. That style of mount doesn't play as nice with my Answer 20/20 bars, and I am glad to finally have a use for that SRAM Quickview mount (the Forerunner mounts sideways to that one, so they don't play nice together).

This device has a couple of interesting quirks that I'll be covering in more detail on my website when I write a more detailed review there. The screen response is kinda slow in the cold, for example, and the device also does some simple data filtering, which was somewhat of a surprise to me for one of my accuracy tests. I'll also be illustrating some accuracy comparisons with other devices in more detail.

Overall, this is a pretty solid device. Given the accuracy of the GPS data, I'd say this is a solid competitor in the budget bike GPS market. I would not hesitate for a second to recommend this device over a Garmin Edge 20/25.


----------



## burgrat (Mar 2, 2010)

I bought the Bryton Rider 100 for my road bike and I'm impressed with the quality. It replaced my Garmin 200 because I wanted heart rate option, so I got it and a Wahoo Tickr hr strap. It has more options and for the price is a better buy. The Byrton Rider 310 is larger (the 100 is really pretty small) and with the 1 second recording interval is better computer than the 100 for mountain biking.
If you don't need mapping, they are good options for GPS cyclocomputers at $65 and $100 respectively (on Amazon).


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

One thing I'm not a fan of is that in order to change between bike profiles, you've gotta dig through the menus to get to the setting. There's a "shortcut" to do that on my old Forerunner. About the only thing it'll affect if I forget is the distance readout from the wheel sensor, since each bike profile has a different wheel size entered.

One thing that impresses me is the speed of startup and signal acquisition.

You're right that these little devices are really good buys.

BTW, have you updated the firmware on your Rider 100? I was instructed to do so for the Rider 310, in particular because the 1sec recording interval was added through a firmware update. But there were other refinements added, too.


----------



## burgrat (Mar 2, 2010)

Harold said:


> One thing I'm not a fan of is that in order to change between bike profiles, you've gotta dig through the menus to get to the setting. There's a "shortcut" to do that on my old Forerunner. About the only thing it'll affect if I forget is the distance readout from the wheel sensor, since each bike profile has a different wheel size entered.
> 
> One thing that impresses me is the speed of startup and signal acquisition.
> 
> ...


Yeah I updated the firmware. I am impressed by the quick startup and satellite acquisition too. Quite a bit quicker than my Garmin.

What mount are you using? I am using the included 1/4 turn mount for my mountain bike and a SRAM out front mount for my road bike. The Bryton will fit Garmin mounts, but not quite perfectly. I wish 2 mounts were included with the Bryton, but it only comes with one.

I think I am going to add a Wahoo speed/cadence sensor for my road bike. Harold, will there be any issue using this on my road bike, but no sensor (just the GPS head unit) on my mtb? Do I have to change bike profiles only if I want to distinguish this when I download to BrytonSport, for example?

Thanks!


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

I also received the Bryton 310 on the same "we want to get the word out" deal. Thanks Bryton!

It is my first biking GPS unit and I have only had limited time riding with it. I too was impressed. 

I also found that on trails, it dropped about 1/10 mile for every mile recorded with my Cateye Micro Wireless. I was happy to find the 310 right on the mileage and speed when road riding. 

The temperature reading was on the money as well.

Further testing to come.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

burgrat said:


> Yeah I updated the firmware. I am impressed by the quick startup and satellite acquisition too. Quite a bit quicker than my Garmin.
> 
> What mount are you using? I am using the included 1/4 turn mount for my mountain bike and a SRAM out front mount for my road bike. The Bryton will fit Garmin mounts, but not quite perfectly. I wish 2 mounts were included with the Bryton, but it only comes with one.
> 
> ...


I am using a rec-mounts stem soacer mount on my mtb. To get it to fit garmin mounts better, you have to carve out the little notches that "click" it into the mount. Bryton's are about a mm smaller than Garmin's.

I don't use the Bryton software. I download into Strava, and regardless of the profile used on the computer, I can specify the bike there. As for different sensors on different bikes, that is fine. If the sensor is not there, the device won't use it. With wheel sensors, you can specify which source the Bryton uses for speed/dist for a given bike. I use a separate wheel sensor, so I specify just the speed sensor. In your case, using a combo sensor, you will have to specify it. On your mtb with no sensors, just tell it to use gps as the first priority.



gmcttr said:


> I also received the Bryton 310 on the same "we want to get the word out" deal. Thanks Bryton!
> 
> It is my first biking GPS unit and I have only had limited time riding with it. I too was impressed.
> 
> ...


The distance shorting is typical of any gps. That is why I use a wheel sensor.


----------



## burgrat (Mar 2, 2010)

Any idea where to buy additional mounts for the Bryton? The computer only came with one mount (unlike Garmin, that includes two) and I want to add a mount to my commuter bike.
Any help appreciated.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

It will fit Garmin mounts, too. I had to do a little work to the back of mine to make it snap into the Garmin mounts. If you have an old Garmin mount you can put the Bryton onto, you'll see what I mean.

FWIW, I prefer aftermarket mounts for some of their more versatile mount location options, anyway.


----------



## burgrat (Mar 2, 2010)

You have to modify the back of the Bryton or modify the Garmin mount? 
I would prefer not to mess with the computer because I don't want to sacrifice the fit of the main mount I use.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

burgrat said:


> You have to modify the back of the Bryton or modify the Garmin mount?
> I would prefer not to mess with the computer because I don't want to sacrifice the fit of the main mount I use.


You can modify either, really. I modified the Bryton.









Basically the little protrusions that notch into the back of the computer (makes a "click" sound when engaged) of the Bryton mount are shorter than on the Garmin. Either you have to lengthen the notches on the back of the computer, or you have to shorten the corresponding tabs on the mount. Put the Bryton into a Garmin mount without doing so and you'll see what I mean. It won't click into place, and the tabs will mark the back of the GPS so you can see how much needs to be trimmed. It's only about 1-2mm of plastic.


----------



## burgrat (Mar 2, 2010)

Awesome info Harold, thanks!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I got a couple road rides in this weekend with the warm weather. My Rider 310 recorded a high of 77F on Saturday. FEBRUARY?! Wild. So the GPS isn't all rosy with regards to accuracy. That Saturday ride is one that will test the mettle of any GPS, though, to be honest. The ride went right through the middle of the urban canyons in downtown Indianapolis. Predictably, the GPS showed me riding through a couple of skyscrapers. Another portion of my ride passed underneath a multi-story parking structure, which gave the GPS fits. Both of those were totally expected. I was a little disappointed by what happened at a snack stop, though. I made one stop in a bike shop with a coffee bar. The bike was inside, and the GPS accounted for that time beautifully. Nothing wonky about the track at all. The other stop I made, which SHOULD have been less challenging, had a ton of wander to the track. Bike was leaned up next to a picnic table in the parking lot in front of a small corner market. No giant buildings nearby. But tons of wander. No idea why.

Silly me forgot to bring the Bryton for my Sunday ride. I had to settle for recording my ride with Strava on my phone. At least I have a decent phone now where I don't have to worry about the battery going totally dead while recording a ride.

According to Bryton, the Rider 310 can handle different sensors associated with different bikes, even though the way the profiles are set up in the device settings, it doesn't appear so. Based on that, I ordered a Garmin magnetless wheel sensor for my road bike so I can record a full file while I'm on a trainer.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

This morning I used the Bryton Rider 310 with a Wahoo Kickr. Setup was dead simple. I just set it up as a power meter, and it fed power and speed/distance data to the Bryton head unit. The charts on Strava are identical to the summary data sent back to me from the training studio, but I actually had more data because I also had a cadence sensor and HRM with the Bryton.

https://www.strava.com/activities/503709175/overview

Some of the cadence dropouts were intentional. I had to stop pedaling for a second to reach my bottle. However I did notice the Bryton cadence sensor drop a few times when I was pedaling around 90-100 rpm. I need to check sensor/magnet alignment because I did recently change cranksets.


----------



## gnphiker (May 16, 2011)

Harold out of curiosity can this upload to Runtastic and is the display visible in bright lighting?

Thanks from help in my other thread!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

gnphiker said:


> Harold out of curiosity can this upload to Runtastic and is the display visible in bright lighting?
> 
> Thanks from help in my other thread!


I dunno about runtastic. Can you upload a .fit file manually? if so, you can use it.

I also dunno about bright sunlight much. It has mostly been overcast where I live since I got it. I will be using it in the desert under sunny skies all next week, though.


----------



## gnphiker (May 16, 2011)

Harold said:


> I dunno about runtastic. Can you upload a .fit file manually? if so, you can use it.
> 
> I also dunno about bright sunlight much. It has mostly been overcast where I live since I got it. I will be using it in the desert under sunny skies all next week, though.


Be looking forward to an update on it.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

gnphiker said:


> Be looking forward to an update on it.


FWIW, the product description says it has an "anti-glare" screen, but there's a bit of a shiny finish to it. It's certainly different from Garmin's stuff. Screen response also gets sluggish in the cold.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've noticed some weirdness lately with the Bryton.

On a side note, I have noticed how much extra processing Strava does to uploaded data lately (noticing that my wheel sensor data has been getting tossed from the Bryton uploads to Strava, and my reading on Strava's help site was telling me that wheel sensor data gets tossed when Strava "fixes" or "reprocesses" a file). So I uploaded my Bryton rides over to RideWithGPS. 

There's something weird going on with that GPS. For my road bike, mileage recorded on the device was WAY off. I'm going to have to check wheel circumference. Distances don't show up as unusual on the device during a ride at all, which would definitely be settings-based, so I'm not sure what's up. I managed to fix it by deleting the entry, then converting the .fit file to a .gpx in Topofusion, then uploading the .gpx to RWGPS. This is not happening for rides I've done on my mtb with that GPS, which is extra weird. 

But also, I was seeing a bunch of weird gaps in the data. Not sure if it's the GPS dropping out, but it definitely appears to be at least the elevation data dropping out. On Strava, I was also noticing what appear to be lots of "stuck points" where the device wouldn't record at the 1sec intervals it's set for. I wouldn't be surprised if these little oddities are the reasons Strava is tossing wheel sensor data.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Sounds like it's morphing into a Garmin 25.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

NordieBoy said:


> Sounds like it's morphing into a Garmin 25.


Not quite.

Accuracy of the GPS is still quite good for a budget model. Part of the issue is the massive amount of processing that Strava does. It does it for every GPS, and from what I understand, a lot of wheel sensor data from higher end Garmins gets tossed, too, because of the same crap.

As for the odd mileage issue in RWGPS, that's a good question. I checked the bike profile settings on each GPS, and they both look fine. Nothing there explains it. So I'm going to have to check with my contact at Bryton to see if they can figure something out.


----------



## MagicShite (Oct 20, 2015)

Guys, be careful of the USB Port, mine just came completely out. PCB traces were also lifted and destroyed, rendering the entire thing no longer operational via the USB.

The USB port is not held down properly. Once the glue 'unsticks' (over time) you will pull the entire thing out while trying to remove your USB cable.

This is one of the shittiest hardware design I've ever seen, speaking from experience as an engineer.


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

Oops...


----------



## GooglieS (Nov 16, 2008)

Do anyone has any issues with USB port?


----------

